# 1922 Columbia Model N8 "ready to ride"



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess it all started with a complement and saying "if you get tired of it let me know" The next thing I new I was purchasing this Columbia. It has taken several months to get it to ridable condition but here it is. I also took it for maiden voyage today and it rides pretty good for a 90 year old.


----------



## npence (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool bike it is nice to get them on the road again. is that where my siren is heading.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 17, 2012)

That is some serious patina...love that hue of green!
Can't recall seeing a battery can mounted on the bars like that, very interesting.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> That is some serious patina...love that hue of green!
> Can't recall seeing a battery can mounted on the bars like that, very interesting.
> Chris




The wiring never wears out that way.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy smoke Brian!  How perfect you put up your finished GREEN bike on St. Patricks Day . I'm an Irish car bomb in and gotta say great job, a couple of months is fast.  Tell us about your wheel build.  Rims? Hubs?  Looks great.  - Nick


----------



## walter branche (Mar 17, 2012)

*very nice*

[this is a very nice machine, in amazing condition , with some great accessories..  Be proud of what you are the care taker of,.. walter branche


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. The name of the color is burkshire blue but in reality it is green. The only reason I put the battery can and light on the handlebar is because of thats the way they showed it in the catalog. The wheel build was difficult as specially when your dog eats 5 spoke nipples. As far as the rims are concerned I had to re-glue the factory joints that had failed and reseal them. They actually trued up fairly well but the rear does have a slight flat spot that you can feel a bit when you ride. The tires do not match and the front one needed to have a new stem installed and some tire sealant but both hold air and seem to work fine. It does have lots of patina but the consensus among the crowd was to keep the original finish and not restore.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 17, 2012)

*Thank you for leaving the 22 original*

Hi,  , Let me know if you decide to sell the bike , if you have a price let me know ,. thanks walter branche  407 656 9840 ,,wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2012)

npence said:


> Cool bike it is nice to get them on the road again. is that where my siren is heading.




It's close to were your siren is heading. I was thinking about putting it on a mid 20's Elgin.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2012)

walter branche said:


> Hi,  , Let me know if you decide to sell the bike , if you have a price let me know ,. thanks walter branche  407 656 9840 ,,wbranche@cfl.rr.com




Thanks Walter, I never know when My taste in bicycles will change. I'll look you up if I decide to move it on.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful!   Tell us about repairing the tire stem.


----------



## Wayne Z (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, I need to replace a tire stem too. Details would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 18, 2012)

Very impressive rim restore.  Bummer on nipples, tell me you bought more and didn't wait for them pass.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> Very impressive rim restore.  Bummer on nipples, tell me you bought more and didn't wait for them pass.




No I didn't wait for them to pass but I thought about it until the whole digestive system causing lots of corrosion was brought up. I ended using some replacement nipples that Greens07 kindly donated.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice bike


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 18, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Beautiful!   Tell us about repairing the tire stem.




As far as repairing the valve stem I found some replacement stems on Ebay and it wasn't to tough to replace. The base of the repair stem is two piece and just sandwiches the tire. I did use some adhesive before tightening it down on the tire. One more thing is you can slightly feel it when you ride but it is better than no tire.  Here is the ebay link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1900s-Antiq...ltDomain_0&hash=item3373649e9f#ht_2472wt_1344


----------



## pelletman (Mar 18, 2012)

*how big a cut did you make?  What kind of adhesive?*

how big a cut did you make?  What kind of adhesive?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 18, 2012)

The cut was a little larger than the smallest dimension of the base plate on the repair valve. The glue I used is a Loctite product for vinyl, fabric and plastic which is a flexible adhesive. The tire still lost air over night so I put some of the green tire slime in to seal it up. Now it has been holding air for 3 days.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 18, 2012)

Dammm !!! that bike surely rose to the top,.....can't wait to see at the seattle swap...i'll bring my orig columbia 23' model & for a race for pink slips eh!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds good Bill, I guess I have a week to train.


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice!!!!  That's a real cool bike.


----------

